# LEDs mounted behind regular eyes



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Has anyone tried putting LEDs behind eyes and it work effectively? The LEDs would be plugged in and have a switch, they would not be battery operated. 

I want the werewolf to have "regular" eyes until I flip the switch and then have the LEDs glow through or at least partially through. Obviously, at least part of the eyes would have to be translucent or transparent for this to work. I'm guessing the eyes you get at the taxidermist would be opaque so they wouldn't work.

If anyone has tried this and it looks stupid, please tell me that also and I won't waste my time.

Thanks!


----------



## Dark Hawke (Mar 28, 2008)

*an Idea for LED Eyes*

I have seen where people are using the 'ball' from roll on deodorant, cutting off the top provides a socket if you want. then you can paint the eye on the ball. These will then glow when lit from within


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I do it with translucent eyes from madmartian.com and with vaseline glass marbles.
I have it exactly as you describe, but I use UV LEDs, a 9v battery, mounted in a battery clip (to not rip out the wiring) added a miniature format switch, and the correctly sized resistor.

These are my fence post finials.
Here is a picture:








You can see regular eyes all the way at the end glowing purple.
The green is the vaseline marbles.

FYI, these could stay on for 7 days on the single 9 volt.

Also did it on my FCG ghost and AFG ghost. but those are red eyes and green eyes.


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice GC. Yes, you certainly don't have to go as high-end as taxidermy eyes - any vaguely translucent "eye" will work great. I've heard of people using rubber bouncy-balls, deodorant balls, cheap glow-in-the-dark eyes from any party/costume store, hot glue blobs, etc. If you do get some opaque eyes you will have to drill out a hole for your LED, right through the pupil, which still looks cool because instead of a glowing eye there's only a sharp point of light.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow Gory Corey, your fence looks phenomenal! Thanks for the picture! I'll check those places out. Thanks so much for the help!

TommaHawk, drilling it out would be cool. I had been considering the opposite (glow around the pupil) but I can see where both would look good. Thanks!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Daphne, I'm glad your trying this out first as I was wondering the same thing. I think that it will make your wolf look much more menacing at night. I would go with what tommahawk said and drill out a small hole in the eyes that way they will look good day or night.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

See Corey, it's images like that that make people start wishing it was October. Thanks alot. And great job, by the way.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

RookieSpooker said:


> See Corey, it's images like that that make people start wishing it was October. Thanks alot. And great job, by the way.


I second that.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

All, thanks on the compliments, this is the 4th fence I have designed over 10 years, we have 300' of the 4 types. We will probably craft another 200' for this year.

Which reminds me, I need to do a new how to, on the new fence post connections, super simple, and really cheap! If you want my old fence plans, just hit up my projects pages www.minionsweb.com/projects.htm, they cover everything but the new fence to post connections. For reference, 30' can be made in an hour, 90' in 2, 200' will take a half day, all that is left after that is painting.

I suppose I should do a how to on the fence post finials too.

While you are all discussing drilling thru eyes, another thought....plexiglas balls, could be drilled with a forstner bit to create an iris, and the cuts will transmit the light but the clear ball will barely be illuminated. 
( a property of plexi I did a bit of my Metalsmithing thesis on, and have patented for a moonlight mimicking device from my past aquatic lighting manufacturing days )

Plus Eric and I are now sculpting 5' fence sections and posts to offer up on MinionsWeb. (I hope this year, but it all depends.....)


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I am selling some glowing eyes at http://www.garageofterror.com/eyeballlights.html. Take a look.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Corey, what's a good source for the vaseline marbles?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ebay... I bought bags of them by the dozen last year! Just make sure of the size you are getting. The 1" "boulders" work great for use in Bucky skulls! Also, they are sometimes referred to as "Uranium" glass as well...


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I tried to stick LEDs behind my eyes once. It hurt like hell and cost me $300 at the ER to have them removed


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Koumajutsu, were you trying to use the ones that plugged in? The battery ones might have been a little easier, at least you don't have to make another hole to run wires ha, ha!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Koumajutsu said:


> I tried to stick LEDs behind my eyes once. It hurt like hell and cost me $300 at the ER to have them removed


thats funny


----------

